# Sensor shift technology



## mustafaakarsu (Jan 16, 2015)

I was looking at camera stuff and saw this http://petapixel.com/2015/01/15/first-leaked-photos-olympus-e-m5ii/ 
Do you think that sensor shift technology or similar stuff can spread other producers and has anyone tried a camera with that technology, like Hasselblad 200?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sony (who are a shareholder in Olympus) has adopted the five axis stability system in the new A7II. Its conceivable they will also utilise sensor shift as a method of boosting MP but given that Sony have high MP sensors they may equally not use this aspect of the technology.


----------

